# Angel and her Twin Big Boys by C-Section



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I figured I would start her a kidding thread and link it to the other so everyone can see the update.

Angel made it through her c-section well. When I took these pictures she was still a bit under the influence of an epidural and a bit loopy from being put under. She still is having some issues getting to her feet but she is sore. She almost stood up by herself when she was laying on her side opposite of the surgery site. They will still need to stay there for a while length depending on how well and fast they improve. The boys are now breathing through their noses and still having a bit of hard time but (knock on wood) appear like they will be able to make it! The creme boy nursed off of mom which was amazing considering she was laying down during that but the white and tan boy hasn't figured the teat out, he will nurse on everything but the teat. I took them some colostrum to ensure they were off to a good start since mom was early, but she does have some herself (just not a lot). They did start meds to help their lungs develop and being either bottle fed or allowed to nurse mom very often. One good thing about the vet school is each one (mom and each boy) has their own personal vet student. I swear I don't know if Angel will want to come home as I think she now thinks she has servants!!! She has the best they have to offer and everyone loves her (and the boys). 

I think tomorrow I will need to take the students and vets a thank you basket of goodies for all their hard work!

Below are some pictures. They may not be the best but I was more concerned with spending some time with them. The cream one was full and napping in his momma proof fort! They are keeping them in there when not being worked with since momma isn't steady on standing on her own yet. You can already see the character of the white and tan boy in one of the pictures. Angel looks a little sad but considering what she just went through I think she is looking pretty good.

I can truly say I love living close to the vet school. It may be about an hour away but so is about everything else around here.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

They look like they are all in good hands! C-sections always seem difficult for goats, but it sounds like everyone is pulling through. Congrats on the healthy baby and mom!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh man she just made my c section scar hurt lol. Big time congrats on the kids and happy mama is doing good. FYI c sections really suck so give her extra loves


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Ouch, poor momma ! I am glad everyone is doing well so far. Congratulations


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

kids look great!..All the best for a full recovery for mom and strengthening for kids!!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I hope everyone recovers well. I'll be watching for updates. What were the weights on the babies?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Their own personal vet student man is that ever cool!
Ive never seen a c section but it looks like they did a first rate job.
Congrats on the babies & saving mama!

What led you to take her in?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats! Hoping and praying for a quick recovery;-)


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

nancy d said:


> What led you to take her in?


Here's the original thread
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/possible-c-section-inducing-163789/index2.html#post1650146


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oweee!!! the sight of her C-section made my uterus jump! poor thing. of course she's sore!!!! awww....she needs lots of lovins for sure.

those boys are so cute!

glad they have vet students looking after all of them. wishing everyone a speedy recovery!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good for Angel , she deserves nothing but the best and so does her boys 
Aww , bless her heart  So glad she and the boys are doing well !
Wow , she has been through heck , hasn't she ! What adorable little boys too !
Love their coloring  Prayers their recovery is a speedy one


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I want to thank you all for your kind words and prayers. I stayed as long as I could at the vet school before they finally had to kick me out for the night. I have two friends that work there as techs but they got off their shifts earlier so I couldn't stay too excessively late after visiting hours (I think I stayed 2 hours past normal time lol)

When I left they were resting well and enjoying all of the attention. Plus numerous other vet students that were not even on the large animal farm animal rotation heard about our little bundles of joy and came to visit the kids and momma of course (Can't leave Angel out). Oh Plus they had to take the boys to the small animal side to weight them size they didn't have scales small enough in the large animal side and the word spread like a wild fire! I can't wait to go and check on them again tomorrow! I can only hope for the best and a speedy recovery but I will be fine with them staying there as long as they need to for the best outcome. I really don't picture them coming home before Monday in my opinion but it just depends on how everyone is doing. Plus Angel was trying to nibble a bit on her staples so she may be in a cone of shame by tomorrow if she keeps it up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Just caught up on it all.. Glad they all seem to be doing well  and congrats on your two boys 

LOL! I can't say if want to go home if I were being treated like a queen either! LOL


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! Oh and I know it! She is going to start expecting me to spoil her even more now I bet! Oh they had to bring out one of the horse gurney's to get her which was pretty funny. Oh how they will either love us or hate us by the time this is over with! I need to come up with some things to put in a thank you basket now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You are a strong person for leaving her there. I would be freaking out. I didn't sleep all night when they kept my dog and was sitting on the vets door step before they opened lol. But it sounds like there is a crew of people keeping a eye on them


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Hoping for a quick recovery for mamma and her CUTE boys !


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

Jessica: It was very hard to leave her there but I understand their policies as I had to follow them too back when I am vet teching at another place. Plus she does have her own special team that is assigned to her. One good thing is there is someone literally within 5 foot of her just about 24/7. 

An update to all: 

I did take some new pictures and a short video but haven't had a chance to upload them yet. I have been burning the candle at all ends this week so I will try to get them up tomorrow. When I visited earlier today I arrived to Angel holding one vet student hostage in her stall! Yes every time the student tried to leave Angel would beg for more raisins, only eating a few from her hand and making her sit back down on the straw bale. Then Angel would not eat any raisins until the girl once again tried to get up. Oh Angel so owns this vet students and vets right now! I took over for a few hours and let the students enjoy some of their goody bag I took them (they must not get many treats because they were so happy). The boys are off the bottle and on momma full time. She can get up by herself but is still on fluids and still has some P.T.K. issues. They boys are even walking around today, not quite bouncing yet but their breathing is getting better and they are truly a miracle to myself and all the vet students. They have improved so much from their first open mouth breathing to now breathing through their noses like pros (knock on wood, as I don't want to jinx anything). I forgot to tell you all the vet students asked if they could name them in their on going theme of rock stars (as they called it, music people). So the white and tan is Miguel (please correct me if I am wrong on the spelling as I do not know this one) and the creme one is Usher. They apparently have been the hit of the whole vet school farm, large and even small animal. The boys make daily trips to the small animal side to get weighed and they have been referred to as the therapy relief stall for anyone that is stress, tired or in need of some TLC. I remember hearing one students yesterday stating she got stuck with the bull (came in after we did) and wished she had gotten us instead! Needless to say Angels student is very thankful to have her :shades:

I am running on hardly no sleep so I can't remember if I typed this already as I can't seem to focus well on the small print right now, but we are still not sure when they will be able to come home. We are still waiting for more improvement and waiting for Angel to pass her placenta (they leave it in when doing c sections then dose the following day with oxytocin). Boys are still on lung developing meds but they will start cutting them back some on Sunday.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they certainly are in good hands, and I know it's hard leaving them, but I'd feel much more comfortable if I were in your position leaving them with those students and vets (who sound great btw). glad everyone is doing well. and maybe, Angel, Miguel and Usher will inspire some kids to really take on goat vetting!

hope you get some rest!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! I do feel that they are in great hands. I think I ended up with one of the best rotation teams out there. My last update tonight said that the boys are actually starting to get a little active play wise with each other and they are starting to wean momma of her insulin. She is still on fluids but they have cut her back a lot. They should be ready by Monday or Tuesday to make the trip back home. . . that is if Angel allows me to bring them home now that she has her own group of servants! I think I just need to tell her that their rotation will be up soon and maybe she will decide coming home is a good idea then


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You're making me wanna move by a vet school lol . I showed my mom the pics(she had a c-section), and she said "Angel, I know JUST how you feel, you poor dear!". 
Congrats on a successful c-section and two beautiful boys!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! We are very lucky here. I really need to make a thread out of this kidding section. We had plans to pick them up today but received a call this morning that Angel is now developing a fever from where she has not completely passed her placenta yet. I have not received my evening update yet but I think we are leaning more toward at least Wednesday now. Hoping she will finishing passing it soon. She has already been on an antibiotic, so just waiting to see how this now goes. Boys are still doing good and eating like little pigs.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry for the set back. Hopefully it will pass soon...and she will be ready to go home soon. Glad the munchkins are well;-)


----------

